# Looking to get a cheap mk4 VR6 turbo kit...anyone wanna gimme some advice?



## Ajlepisto (May 1, 2003)

Im new to turbos...I saw that EIP has a kit that gives 330bhp but frankly its $5,000 and Im not sure that I need 330. I was just hoping to be putting down abotu 220whp, so somewhere around 260bhp.
Anyone have any ideas, or does anyone make turbo kits that are low boost and intended for reliabilty and not massive power? I want to get away with not having to modify my internal components as that woudl start to get expensive. 
Could I just go like a custom FMIC and then run a ko3 sport or something like that? What's simple?


----------



## Ajlepisto (May 1, 2003)

*Re: Looking to get a cheap mk4 VR6 turbo kit...anyone wanna gimme some advice? (Ajlepisto)*

I found a ATP turbo kit for $3100 anyone had any experience with them?


----------



## TAI-VW boosted Dubs (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: Looking to get a cheap mk4 VR6 turbo kit...anyone wanna gimme some advice? (Ajlepisto)*

Cheap turbo kit+turbo newbie = $expensively$ blown engine


----------



## Ajlepisto (May 1, 2003)

*Re: Looking to get a cheap mk4 VR6 turbo kit...anyone wanna gimme some advice? (TAI-VW boosted Dubs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TAI-VW boosted Dubs* »_Cheap turbo kit+turbo newbie = $expensively$ blown engine









Haha you really think so? 
Here is what the kit contains:
Stage I 250HP - $3100.00
MAN Turbo Manifold VR6 
TBO Garrett Hybrid T3/T4 B 
WGT Integral Wastegate Set 
DNP Turbo Downpipe VR6, 2.5" 
CTR Intake Piping Kit, A4 VR6 Silicone 
PIP Intake Piping Kit, A4 VR6 T3/T4 
OIL Oil Feed Set 
OIL Oil Return Set 
FLG Oil Return flange 
FUL Cartech FMU 
BLT Hardware kit, A4 VR6 
EP-ST1-VR6 EPROM, VR6 Turbo, Stage I 
250hp shouldn't be too much. I know you can get to 350hp with stock internals...


----------



## MunKyBoy (Sep 16, 2002)

*Re: Looking to get a cheap mk4 VR6 turbo kit...anyone wanna gimme some advice? (Ajlepisto)*

Turboing a non-turbo'd car is not something that should be done by a newbie, ESPECIALLY if your going to try and be cheap with it.. If you've got money then have someone that knows what they are doing tune it and stuff.. Other wise your going to be spending alot of money on a new car/engine.


----------



## BubonicCorrado (Jul 24, 2003)

*Re: Looking to get a cheap mk4 VR6 turbo kit...anyone wanna gimme some advice? (MunKyBoy)*

Yeah dude... cheap and turbo shouldn't belong in the same sentence ever... unless you're talking about a cheap car, that you dont mind blowing up once in a while...
It gets expensive really fast


----------



## mattstacks (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Looking to get a cheap mk4 VR6 turbo kit...anyone wanna gimme some advice? (MunKyBoy)*

The term newbie is a little derogative isn't it. Especially from some one that told me to get over myself. 
With out the elitist attitude: 
Turboing a car is not to be taken lightly . The amount of work that it takes to make a car run well at 250WHP is the same as it takes to run a car at 350WHP. It takes time and commitment, a chip Will not work properly unless time is taken to assure everything else is working properly. Such as fuel pressure, plugs, FMU set points. Ect. 
This takes knowledge of whats going on in a forced motor. 
Its not easy but its possible.
That kit you have listed will work but the chip/FMU is hard if not impossible to use. 
I would go with those parts then do something else for fueling. 
What, I don't know. 
I say stand alone fuel management but that takes knowledge or money. 
I don't know who makes a good chip for the MK4 But what ever chip it is build it, dyno it then send your findings back to the chip makers and have them correct what ever isn't right about it.
Search for things like: Air Fuel ratios, EGT's, Lean. Blew my Motor, timing, Stand alone. 
Take your time, you will start to understand. 
But.. if you don't want to work on your car often...run.


----------



## Ajlepisto (May 1, 2003)

*Re: Looking to get a cheap mk4 VR6 turbo kit...anyone wanna gimme some advice? (mattstacks)*

okay.
Well i was going to have a local company do the install and trouble shoot it....I mean I could probably figure it out, I just dont want to make a huge 1st mistake so Im trying to get all the info that I possibly can get.
Thanks for bein nice and unlike the MkIV forum.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TAI-VW boosted Dubs (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: Looking to get a cheap mk4 VR6 turbo kit...anyone wanna gimme some advice? (Ajlepisto)*

I am a ATP distributor,so I know what is in their kits,and can vouch for their high quality components,and use of Garrett turbos......so I definitely recommend getting the ATP stage 2,with intercooler







.As for fueling,there are so many options,it is up to what you want/pay for...Be careful,a Mk 4 VR6 engine replaced by the dealer/new longblock can cost $11,000-$12,000.00,,of course you can get it built cheaper,but what money do you save if you blow a VR motor?You will soon find out it is never "cheap" with a VR turbo.......after you start making power,you HAVE to get a good clutch and LSD....MORE $$$$







IT NEVER ENDS!!! Look at your budget,and prepare to pay 4-5X more!! No sh*t...


----------



## Ajlepisto (May 1, 2003)

*Re: Looking to get a cheap mk4 VR6 turbo kit...anyone wanna gimme some advice? (TAI-VW boosted Dubs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TAI-VW boosted Dubs* »_I am a ATP distributor,so I know what is in their kits,and can vouch for their high quality components,and use of Garrett turbos......so I definitely recommend getting the ATP stage 2,with intercooler







.As for fueling,there are so many options,it is up to what you want/pay for...Be careful,a Mk 4 VR6 engine replaced by the dealer/new longblock can cost $11,000-$12,000.00,,of course you can get it built cheaper,but what money do you save if you blow a VR motor?You will soon find out it is never "cheap" with a VR turbo.......after you start making power,you HAVE to get a good clutch and LSD....MORE $$$$







IT NEVER ENDS!!! Look at your budget,and prepare to pay 4-5X more!! No sh*t...

Even if my goal is to only get about 260bhp? I don't want a lot of horsepower, just something with about the gain of a C2 supercharger kit, only without the price....


----------



## 276ways (Feb 11, 2002)

*Re: Looking to get a cheap mk4 VR6 turbo kit...anyone wanna gimme some advice? (Ajlepisto)*

if you go cheap it will cost you in the long run 








get the picture

















_Modified by 276ways at 9:38 AM 8-25-2004_


----------



## Ajlepisto (May 1, 2003)

*Re: Looking to get a cheap mk4 VR6 turbo kit...anyone wanna gimme some advice? (276ways)*

ouch. what kinda PSI did that?


----------



## Agtronic (May 14, 2001)

*Re: Looking to get a cheap mk4 VR6 turbo kit...anyone wanna gimme some advice? (276ways)*

OMG, even wrist pin is melted!








A lot of good advice in here, just wanted to mention, I remember when I first came onto this Forced Induction forum, asking what it would take to get my 2.0L to the 300 bhp mark. I didn't know anything about anything, and a lot of people told me it was impossible and that my ish was going to blow up. Well I spent a lot of time reading on here, analyzing all the posts of those I could tell knew their ish, and kept reading and reading, and eventually, I felt like I was actually ready to do this by myself. Well, my car is turbo now and while I haven't put down 300 bhp, I have ran the car at 10 psi with no intercooler, and there are no signs of detonation or preignition. The car is not done, as I still have to hook-up the intercooler, but the point I'm trying to make is that if you've got the drive to build this thing yourself, you'll be able to. It's not like I have tons of local boost heads here, I learned everything on this damn forum and from the links I found on here.
So don't be scared, but also don't jump into it right away. If you don't want to wait, then yes, you'd be best having it done by someone who has built a few VR6T's ...
Hope that helps!


----------



## 276ways (Feb 11, 2002)

*Re: Looking to get a cheap mk4 VR6 turbo kit...anyone wanna gimme some advice? (Ajlepisto)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ajlepisto* »_ouch. what kinda PSI did that? 

thats a result of a poor a/f mixture


----------



## BigDaddyCW (Apr 4, 2000)

Do lots of research.


----------



## Ajlepisto (May 1, 2003)

*Re: Looking to get a cheap mk4 VR6 turbo kit...anyone wanna gimme some advice? (276ways)*


_Quote, originally posted by *276ways* »_
thats a result of a poor a/f mixture 

yikes. see reasons like that scare me


----------



## eiprich (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: Looking to get a cheap mk4 VR6 turbo kit...anyone wanna gimme some advice? (Ajlepisto)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ajlepisto* »_Im new to turbos...I saw that EIP has a kit that gives 330bhp but frankly its $5,000 and Im not sure that I need 330. I was just hoping to be putting down abotu 220whp, so somewhere around 260bhp.
Anyone have any ideas, or does anyone make turbo kits that are low boost and intended for reliabilty and not massive power? I want to get away with not having to modify my internal components as that woudl start to get expensive. 
Could I just go like a custom FMIC and then run a ko3 sport or something like that? What's simple? 

OK...here is a quick price break down:
EIP Stage-1 (complete system...you need to buy NOTHING else). 
Sale price: $4995 - 10% VWVortex discount = $4495.50 
Stage-1 is good to 350-370bhp.
We provide all components needed for a truly successful installation including a our new Installation DVD which is a step-by-step installation video to help assure an accurate and easy installation. 
You can upgrade to Stage-2 for only $500 at any time, which allows you to increase power to 410+bhp. 
-Rich


----------



## Ajlepisto (May 1, 2003)

*Re: Looking to get a cheap mk4 VR6 turbo kit...anyone wanna gimme some advice? (eiprich)*

Hmm. Wouldnt I need to upgrade my internals with that kind of power though?
I wish there was a lower HP stage, so that I could just get a little more power and still have the reliability.


----------



## Cabrio1.8T (Jan 6, 2003)

*Re: (BigDaddyCW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BigDaddyCW* »_Do lots of research.

Doin some right now myself. Gotta get that bastard in there. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## eiprich (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: Looking to get a cheap mk4 VR6 turbo kit...anyone wanna gimme some advice? (Ajlepisto)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ajlepisto* »_Hmm. Wouldnt I need to upgrade my internals with that kind of power though?
I wish there was a lower HP stage, so that I could just get a little more power and still have the reliability. 

No, the internals are good for 350+whp (400+bhp) for years and years of reliable use with the right Turbo System (which of course includes all the fuel management needed). 
Regarding a lower power option...our Stage-1 utilizes an external wastegate which enables boost control as low as 4-5psi...if you only want mild or low boost, just turn it down...50 - 150+ additional hp is available and our Turbo System will produce the same smooth powerband regardless of boost. 
The Deltagate is standard on all of our 12v Systems, you can change boost by adjusting the pre-load spring, this is simple and is part of the standard Stage-1 or Stage-2 System.
We also offer the New TurboSmart 38mm Ultragate  which is also an option, just add $99. This unit comes with a variety of springs to adjust boost. 
For quick and easy adjustment just add the new TurboSmart Boost Tee ($99) which is a very accurate way to mechanically adjust boost in increments of .1bar OR you can choose the in-dash electronic Apexi AVCR digital boost controller ($499) for nearly infinite adjustability and many other functions. 
There are plenty of options available but our Stage-1 or Stage-2 come ready to go and the boost level is fully up to you.
-Rich


----------



## Ajlepisto (May 1, 2003)

*Re: Looking to get a cheap mk4 VR6 turbo kit...anyone wanna gimme some advice? (eiprich)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eiprich* »_
No, the internals are good for 350+whp (400+bhp) for years and years of reliable use with the right Turbo System (which of course includes all the fuel management needed). 
Regarding a lower power option...our Stage-1 utilizes an external wastegate which enables boost control as low as 4-5psi...if you only want mild or low boost, just turn it down...50 - 150+ additional hp is available and our Turbo System will produce the same smooth powerband regardless of boost. 
The Deltagate is standard on all of our 12v Systems, you can change boost by adjusting the pre-load spring, this is simple and is part of the standard Stage-1 or Stage-2 System.
We also offer the New TurboSmart 38mm Ultragate  which is also an option, just add $99. This unit comes with a variety of springs to adjust boost. 
For quick and easy adjustment just add the new TurboSmart Boost Tee ($99) which is a very accurate way to mechanically adjust boost in increments of .1bar OR you can choose the in-dash electronic Apexi AVCR digital boost controller ($499) for nearly infinite adjustability and many other functions. 
There are plenty of options available but our Stage-1 or Stage-2 come ready to go and the boost level is fully up to you.
-Rich

cooool....hmmm, I will definately think about you guys...maybe we could work out something. I'll send you an IM


----------



## MunKyBoy (Sep 16, 2002)

*Re: Looking to get a cheap mk4 VR6 turbo kit...anyone wanna gimme some advice? (mattstacks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mattstacks* »_The term newbie is a little derogative isn't it. Especially from some one that told me to get over myself. 


LoL, looks like someone is still butt hurt? Just so you know though, I didn't mean newbie in a bad way, I just ment someone that is new at the forced induction world.. Didn't mean to hurt your feelings if I did







, I guess I should have worded it differently.. 
But If you want a REAL kit (unlike ATP's partical kit) that will run great for as long as you have the car I would recommend EIP's kit.. They are on the pricer side of things, but it comes with EVERYTHING you need for the install and if you ever run into a snag, call 'em up! Rich is always there to help! Just my .02


----------



## mattstacks (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Looking to get a cheap mk4 VR6 turbo kit...anyone wanna gimme some advice? (MunKyBoy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MunKyBoy* »_
LoL, looks like someone is still butt hurt? Just so you know though, I didn't mean newbie in a bad way, I just ment someone that is new at the forced induction world.. Didn't mean to hurt your feelings if I did







, I guess I should have worded it different 

You didn't hurt my feelings at all I just see this hierarchy opinion from you often. 
And you did tell me to get over myself once before. 
But now you pissed me off. 
Butt hurt WTF is that. Did you put something in my butt?
Is that how you "own" men? 
If I was in front of you you wouldn't be talking shi t like that.
I can guarantee it. You offended me in the first place because I have always been on here trying to help people and you made me out to be some person trying to act like my car was the fastest when none of thats the case, I never mention dyno numbers unless there is a need to. 
I don't even list my numbers or my times in my sig.
And after that i see you constantly dog new comers, which you were at one point, acting like you know some sort of magic that isn't attainable with a little patience. 
At any rate I don't even know why Im bothering.
fu(k off. 
Sorry to add this to your post. 
ANd the EIP kit is a goody buy. 


_Modified by mattstacks at 9:41 PM 8-25-2004_


----------



## MunKyBoy (Sep 16, 2002)

*Re: Looking to get a cheap mk4 VR6 turbo kit...anyone wanna gimme some advice? (mattstacks)*

Nice speech.. You've got IM bucko


----------



## mlyn (Mar 21, 2008)

*Re: Looking to get a cheap mk4 VR6 turbo kit...anyone wanna gimme some advice? (TAI-VW boosted Dubs)*

Just because boosting a Vr6 isin't cheap, doesn't mean you have to assume that its going to be expensive. For one I am piecing together a kit, as I think you should, but spend time doing a lot of research, You can save yourself a couple g's
Non Speciality pieces: ~$1000
Turbo Manifold(USED ATP $265.00)
WASTEGATE(DELTA $239.99)
INTERCOOLER( $300)
OIL Feed/ Return Line $98.00
Specialty Pieces depending on HP: Up to $1750
Turbo 500 - 750
Fueling Kit (I think ~ $1000 maybe Cheaper)
mk3 intake Manifold (If going over 10 PSI prices vary, OPTIONAL)

There you go, minus installation (If you have some car enthusiast and an entire weekend you can get it done) and other fittings that can be purchased at the hardware stores (maybe not plumbing) You just got a very good deal @ $2750+
The Key thing here is you take control of your car... BTW you are paying for research from those companies and what they've learned, but if you read through these forums there is more then enough knowledge capable here. Some things to consider
Why am I going with ATP Turbo manifold?
Why do I have to keep my stock boost low unless I change the intake manifold
Which of the fueling kits should I choose, and why? Why did he recommend c2 Motorsports, Unitronic? Can I use GIAC on a turbo charged Vr-6
Do I want to turbo or Supercharge?
Which turbo has the has the best attribute (a/r Ratio, Trim, Family Size) that will fit my spooling characteristics? (Hint* http://www.squirrelpf.com/turbocalc/ )
WHY am I spending 500 + Dollars on a turbo?
What Size Intercooler am I going to get? How am I going to get it to fit?
What issues will I encounter 5-8PSI, 10-14PSI 20+PSI)
This is by no means an end all, but I do truly believe a big part of turbo-charging your car is the experiencing of putting things together, calculations, searching on forums, reading on the lectonrics on the engine and the pre-existing computer (Motronic ME7)
Now as a side note when you have the answers to these questions.. Come back and post them and let experienced VR6 Powa Users tell you what they think. Remember, they have already done this stuff a million times and have already contributed to the community.. Its now your turn (and mine) to add something to the table


_Modified by mlyn at 11:27 AM 1-12-2009_


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: Looking to get a cheap mk4 VR6 turbo kit...anyone wanna gimme some advice? (mlyn)*

you bumped a 4 year old thread for this? lol


----------



## mlyn (Mar 21, 2008)

*Re: Looking to get a cheap mk4 VR6 turbo kit...anyone wanna gimme some advice? (TBT-Syncro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TBT-Syncro* »_you bumped a 4 year old thread for this? lol

Are you implying my information is incorrect?


----------



## mlyn (Mar 21, 2008)

*Re: Looking to get a cheap mk4 VR6 turbo kit...anyone wanna gimme some advice? (TBT-Syncro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TBT-Syncro* »_you bumped a 4 year old thread for this? lol

Besides what's wrong with bumping a 4 year old thread? lol


----------



## mistercheeks (Aug 13, 2006)

damn u wrote a book for the wrong reason
not sayin its inncorrect, just sayin u wasted you time


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: (mistercheeks)*


----------



## vr64unme (Nov 16, 2009)

*Re: Looking to get a cheap mk4 VR6 turbo kit...anyone wanna gimme some advice? (276ways)*

thats all top end cheap software and a lean air fuel ratio


----------



## CDJetta (May 11, 2004)

*Re: Looking to get a cheap mk4 VR6 turbo kit...anyone wanna gimme some advice? (vr64unme)*

Why did you bump a 5 year old thread....


----------



## tesh0boy (Dec 7, 2009)

*Re: Looking to get a cheap mk4 VR6 turbo kit...anyone wanna gimme some advice? (CDJetta)*

It was probably a simple mistake, chill out....sheesh


----------

